# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αρσενικό και θηλυκό μαζί όλο το χρόνο..

## giannis159753258

Καλησπέρα παιδιά τι τέλεια δουλειά έχετε κάνει! Μη σας κουράσω μπαίνω στο θέμα! 

Απέκτησα ένα καναρινάκι 4.5 μηνών τώρα και έχω την απορία αν το βάλω με θηλυκό όλο το χρόνο τι θα αντιμετωπίσω?
θα κελαηδεί ο αρσενικός? Μήπως να πάρω ζευγαρωστρα να τα έχω χωριστά? Διάβασα ότι τα καναρίνια είναι μοναχικά αλλά τον λυπάμαι! Ζευγάρωμα ακμ δεν έχω εμπειρία να κάνω ίσως αργότερα!

Στάλθηκε από το MI 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Καλημερα Γιαννη. 

Γνωμη μου, οτι δεν υπαρχει κανεναν απολυτως λογος να τα βαλεις μαζι, κυριως γτ το αρσενικο θα σταματησει να κελαηδαει, κατι που υποθετω οτι δεν το θελεις!!!! 
Τα καναρινια δεν εχουν "αναγκη" απο παρεα, απλως οταν ειναι η εποχη τους (ανοιξη) ψαχνουν το θυληκο για αναπαραγωγη. 
Οποτε εκεινη την εποχη, μπορεις να τα βαλεις μαζι, μετα απο μια καποια προετοιμασια παντα (εχει πολλα αρθρα να διαβασεις εδω μεσα) και να αποκτησεις τα δικα σου καναρινακια!!!!!

Αρα η προταση μου ειναι να παρεις μια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα και να τα εχεις εκει μονιμα με το χωρισμα, χωρις να βλεπονται και ολα θα πανε καλα!!

----------


## giannis159753258

Πολύ σωστά αυτό θα κάνω!! Ευχαριστώ!

Στάλθηκε από το MI 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

